# chaps



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

im going to be getting a pair of chaps soon but these will be my first chaps. how are they supposed to fit? how do i know what size i need? im looking for some to go to local rodeos and to trail ride in.do you wear jeans under them? thanx!!!


----------



## GoldRush (Dec 14, 2009)

Are you getting full chaps or half chaps? Yes, you wear them with jeans...I did a search on-line to see best way to get the right size...Full chaps is by hip and waist measurement (i think), half chaps by calf measurement...Just type in womens chaps sizing....see what that gets.


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

o.k. im gonna try to get full chaps cause they look better to me.


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Yes you can wear jeans under them and if you are doing rodeos and just trail riding in them you might consider a half chap (for showing you get your chaps long so they fully cover your boot and hang correctly with the stirrup, you wont want them dragging on the ground for rodeos and trails). I would go to a local tack shop if you can just to try some on so you can better understand how they are sized (different companies tend to run differently but it will give you a starting number) I have attached a link that might help also with sizing. 
Western Chap Sizing Chart - :: All Size Charts ::


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

thanx so much i love stitch! looks like im an x-small!


----------

